# what do u shoot



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

PSE recurve!!!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

compound


----------



## turkyturd13 (Jul 19, 2007)

hoyt compound


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

Monster Bows Phoenix

Doesnt look like a compound but it is

Mikie


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Sticks!


----------



## horseman308 (Apr 17, 2006)

Monster Bows Phoenix. I think it's kind of compound/recurve hybrid, but it's probably more compound than recurve.


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

All of 'em...
With that said; Im carrying a Longbow this fall...


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

horseman308 said:


> Monster Bows Phoenix. I think it's kind of compound/recurve hybrid, but it's probably more compound than recurve.


I believe it's a compound! They don't have cams, they have revolutionary designs that are more recurvy but has the same effect a cam system would!!


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

i shoot all 3 of the bows.


----------



## EnglishBowman (Jun 4, 2007)

Winstar 2 recurve and a new woodsman flatbow.


----------



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

I shoot a Martin Bengal, awesome shooting bow, its ready for opening day!!
Ty Noe


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

here is a pic of my hunting set up


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Ross Cr 337.


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

Matthews Compound.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

fip09 said:


> Matthews Compound.


same here(mathews legacy)


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

armyboy said:


> same here(mathews legacy)


Drenalin for me, but i think most matthews bows shoot incredibly well.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

bowtech compound and a hoyt recurve. who knows what ill be shooting next year.


----------



## PlushHunter (Aug 4, 2004)

depends what iam hunting for .. for fishing pse recurve everything else compound


----------



## Redhead Hunter (Sep 30, 2007)

*i shoot a...*

I shoot a compound bow,Hoyt Banshee:teeth:


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

nice , so bascially everyone shoots compound:wink::wink:

well i shoot recurve and longbow and horsebow


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

fip09 said:


> Drenalin for me, but i think most matthews bows shoot incredibly well.


man i wish i had a Drenalin! thats is my dream! yes all mathews bows shoot very well.


----------



## Mathews Hunter9 (Sep 16, 2007)

i shoot a mathews FX and my grandad has a Drenalin and they both shoot extremely well.I would not trade my mathews for anything else there is.


----------



## Mathews Hunter9 (Sep 16, 2007)

*Mathews*

i shoot a mathews FX and my grandad has a Drenalin and they both shoot extremely well.I would not trade my mathews for anything else there is.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

i'm just curious as to what the "other" selection could be. the only thing i can think of that fits that category would be the Dynabow (which is half compound, half recurve). anyone have any other ideas?

i'm a recurver, btw.


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

english longbow , horsebow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

XCalibre said:


> i'm just curious as to what the "other" selection could be. the only thing i can think of that fits that category would be the Dynabow (which is half compound, half recurve). anyone have any other ideas?
> 
> i'm a recurver, btw.


Selfbows and other old time-variants. Like the Penobscot!


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

kegan said:


> Selfbows and other old time-variants. Like the Penobscot!



thats it


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

XCalibre said:


> i'm just curious as to what the "other" selection could be. the only thing i can think of that fits that category would be the Dynabow (which is half compound, half recurve). anyone have any other ideas?
> 
> i'm a recurver, btw.


um, crossbows?


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

thats right


----------



## buckshot95 (Oct 19, 2006)

I Shoot A Compound And Recurve


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> um, crossbows?


even though they have limbs, cams (except the recurve variants) and shoot little mini arrows, i've never considered crossbows as actual bows because they aren't shot like actual bows. but sure why not :wink:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

XCalibre said:


> even though they have limbs, cams (except the recurve variants) and shoot little mini arrows, i've never considered crossbows as actual bows because they aren't shot like actual bows. but sure why not :wink:


Thy are shot like a gun- but they have a bow-like propellant. So they aren't guns or bows, but crossbows. They're "special":wink:


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

kegan said:


> Thy are shot like a gun- but they have a bow-like propellant. So they aren't guns or bows, but crossbows. They're "special":wink:


u can shoot them in bow season so there a bow! mack sense?


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

armyboy said:


> u can shoot them in bow season so there a bow! mack sense?


oops " MAKE SENSE"


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

XCalibre said:


> even though they have limbs, cams (except the recurve variants) and shoot little mini arrows, i've never considered crossbows as actual bows because they aren't shot like actual bows. but sure why not :wink:


IF THERE ON ARCHERY TALK there bow!:wink:


----------

